
Quit my job and spent last 6 months developing this word game. Please feedback - wordSquare
http://www.word-square.com/
======
barbiegal
it has some bugs, when my answer is right but i changed letters position in
the puzzle without sending them back to the start it does not show me the win
window, bad english, hope you understand

~~~
barbiegal
i loved it tho, i love sudoku and this surely caught my eye

~~~
wordSquare
Hi thanks:)

It's not a bug. In this case where the puzzle is solved and you make a switch
than you need to press the "check" button..

I'll take it into consideration, maybe adding this later on..

------
11thEarlOfMar
Hint: "Psst" is a valid word.

Is fun, shows promise, have to go to a meeting now...

~~~
wordSquare
Thanks!

------
jmnicolas
It's cool but do you expect to make a living of this ?

~~~
wordSquare
I don't know. But I do think that if it will be 1% as big as the Sudoku, than
yes.

~~~
jmnicolas
And how do you make money ? Ads ?

~~~
wordSquare
For now ads will be the easiest & simplest way. I do however have some
thoughts about some kind of a freemium model. Maybe in the future..

